# Making friends



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

What a lovely morning we had!  Out on our walk this morning Alfie and Dexter made 2 new friends; Henry and Louis, 2 shitzus, a year old and quite small for their breed. They had great fun running, chasing, rolling over, not to mention giving each other a good lick, (if you catch my drift!)  Their owner was chatting to me for almost half an hour, and I must say how friendly a lot of the dog-owners around here are, even if their dogs aren't up for playing with the boys the owners are friendly and chatty to me (and I do like a good chat!)  She said she walks her 2 boys at the same time every day, so I'm hoping we bump into them again, as my boys loved playing and I was thrilled that they were so sociable.  Dexter didn't even complain when Henry took rather a shine to him, and started humping him for all he was worth...rear end, head end, tummy, you name it...that was one VERY persistent dog!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWe, sounds like a great time was had by all! I love making doggie friends!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds fab and great to hear you could see them regularly. 

There's nothing better than seeing them all having a ball together 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds wonderful, so glad you had a nice time, it is very like our morning walks, trouble is now I hardly walk, just stand chatting while Dudley plays and races around so at least its good exercise for him! there is lots of friendly owners as well as the dogs, usually at least 3 or 4 people then others join us and some leave....I end up there far too long really, just the other day we all ended up there at the same time and we had 12 dogs between us! only 1 on the lead as he is an old boy and doesn't enjoy the mayhem. Hope your walks end up as fun as ours!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad you had a great time! There is nothing more exciting than when your puppy makes new friends it's s much fun to watch


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Brilliant Alfie and Dexter! Way to make new friends! And sounds like they had loads of fun playing.


----------

